# Green snake spotted in Garden



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Hubby just spotted what he sais was a bright green snake on the edge of our pond in the garden, we have checked out pictures of the indigenous British snakes (adder, grass and smooth) and he sais it was much brighter green than any of the pics we could find. Could it be an escape artist or can grass snakes be green in colour ???? It was about 2ft in length.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i wonder if it was either a rough or smooth green snake thats escaped Rainy:confused1: cos theyre ofter kept in captivity, ask Mr R if it looked like this little chap..

.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It was alot bigger than that (2-3 ft long and fatter) but Mr R does reckon it was that sort of green. Having googled i did wonder if it was an escaped one because they are quite popular. Any idea if they are dangerous and should we contact anyone about it ???


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> It was alot bigger than that (2-3 ft long and fatter) but Mr R does reckon it was that sort of green. Having googled i did wonder if it was an escaped one because they are quite popular. Any idea if they are dangerous and should we contact anyone about it ???


no theyre not dangerous (well at least those ones arnt anyway lol) im not sure who to contact ive found this site maybe they'll give good advice Mitcham Reptile Rescue Database


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks hun, will see if it re appears, little chance of actually catching it in our garden. It was clearly hunting a toad in the pond so looks like it has found a food source


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

An adder maybe? Some look quite green.

My mum gets lots in her garden cos parts of it are long grass.

Best to leave it alone as lots of the green tree snakes are venomous, if you are concerned call the RSPCA to come and look for it, but dont try to pick it up!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> An adder maybe? Some look quite green.
> 
> My mum gets lots in her garden cos parts of it are long grass.
> 
> Best to leave it alone as lots of the green tree snakes are venomous, if you are concerned call the RSPCA to come and look for it, but dont try to pick it up!


Oh believe me picking it up is the LAST thing i would do :lol: Only thing is the kids, just wanted to identify it so i knew whether i needed to be concerned at all  Thanks for the info


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I heard that snakes & other exotics are being abandoned quite a lot due to the recession, poor little snake


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I heard that snakes & other exotics are being abandoned quite a lot due to the recession, poor little snake


You have no idea how terrfied that statement makes me. I had convinced myslef if was just a nice little common grass snake :scared:

My neighbour keeps snakes so first thing i did was knock and see if they had lost one.

Will it die if its an exotic


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You have no idea how terrfied that statement makes me. I had convinced myslef if was just a nice little common grass snake :scared:
> 
> My neighbour keeps snakes so first thing i did was knock and see if they had lost one.
> 
> Will it die if its an exotic


OMG I'm so sorry, didn't mean to upset you it probably was just a grass snake but there was something not long back in the papers about abandoned exotics
I guess it probably would die if it gets cold enough


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG I'm so sorry, didn't mean to upset you it probably was just a grass snake but there was something not long back in the papers about abandoned exotics
> I guess it probably would die if it gets cold enough


It's ok was just kidding, i am terrified of snakes though but did wonder if this could be an escaped one rather than a native, hubby is pretty good at that sort of thing and he did say it was unusualy.

I saw an Adder once at Centreparcs, was lovely to see one in the wild, i was mesmerized, it felt like a bit of an honour  just not sure about having some exotic/potentially dangerous snake in the garden.

Poor thing if it is though :frown:


----------



## tine (Feb 24, 2010)

could be a grasssnake my dad has them and he has told me that some seem alot brighter green than others, and where you found it does tend to lean to a grasssnakes as they love water, in the past I have seen them swimming in the stream.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

tine said:


> could be a grasssnake my dad has them and he has told me that some seem alot brighter green than others, and where you found it does tend to lean to a grasssnakes as they love water, in the past I have seen them swimming in the stream.


Thankyou, i spoke to the Ranger in our local country park and he seemed to think it was likely to be a grass snake too, i haven't been in the garden without shoes on since  :scared:


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Like every species of animal on the planet there is a wide variation in colouration. Grass Snakes can vary from being bright green to almost black and some lacking the yellow patches on the back of the neck. The females grow to almost 4ft in length often becoming very dark with age. The males are usually considerably smaller than the females, but are usually a much brighter green. Again they become darker with age.

The fact you saw it by a pond points to it it being a Grass Snake because their diet consists of amphibians and small fish along with other things. You often see them swimming in the water too.

Don't worry it won't attack you. It will try to get away if it see's you. The only way for it to bite is for you to pick it up and even then they are more likely to S**T on you than bite.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

If I saw a snake in my garden, doors and windows would be locked......me and dog would be far away, and i'd ring one of my managers, as she has snakes, spiders etc to come and find it!

I am really not a snake fan!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> Like every species of animal on the planet there is a wide variation in colouration. Grass Snakes can vary from being bright green to almost black and some lacking the yellow patches on the back of the neck. The females grow to almost 4ft in length often becoming very dark with age. The males are usually considerably smaller than the females, but are usually a much brighter green. Again they become darker with age.
> 
> The fact you saw it by a pond points to it it being a Grass Snake because their diet consists of amphibians and small fish along with other things. You often see them swimming in the water too.
> 
> Don't worry it won't attack you. It will try to get away if it see's you. The only way for it to bite is for you to pick it up and even then they are more likely to S**T on you than bite.


:lol: thanks for the reassurance 



francesandjon said:


> If I saw a snake in my garden, doors and windows would be locked......me and dog would be far away, and i'd ring one of my managers, as she has snakes, spiders etc to come and find it!
> 
> I am really not a snake fan!!


I know what you mean :scared:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I've picked hundreds up they *almost* never bite


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

if you're worried about it being there (hurting children or animals) then the RSPCA would usually come out and move it for you, if you haven't seen a snake before there is a chance it has escaped


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I've picked hundreds up they *almost* never bite


:scared:



Hols<3Millie said:


> if you're worried about it being there (hurting children or animals) then the RSPCA would usually come out and move it for you, if you haven't seen a snake before there is a chance it has escaped


It was only spotted the once and we haven't seen it since, given the fact the dog marauds round the garden and gets up on top of the grill on the pond given half the chance (much to my husbands annoyance ) i reckon it will have just passed on through, i think if it was living around the pond the dog would have found it by now and "alerted" me 

Am i sounding convincing :scared:


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I've picked hundreds up they *almost* never bite


I bet you've been S**T on though? lol It stinks!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Paul Dunham said:


> I bet you've been S**T on though? lol It stinks!!


A bit of s**t never hurt no one


----------

